# Three Elves and a Dwarf



## MavrickWeirdo (Mar 12, 2002)

I recently dragged my family together to form a gaming group. (Siblings and Spouces) We have only had the first character-making session so far, but I thought I would share some of the Highlights from that.

Player Question: Can I be an Albino Elf?

DM: Fine, whatever.

Player: Can I have an Orc Double-Axe?

DM: You can _OWN_ one, if you want . But with your low strength I'm not sure you can lift it.

Another player: I want a horse.

DM: You can buy a horse.

2nd Player: But it says here that Feed for 1 day weighs 10 lbs. If the horse carries a couple of days feed then it won't have any room for me. Do horses really eat 10 lbs a day?

DM: Don't worry about it.

3rd Player: Can I have soapmaking skill?

DM: What?

3rd Player: Can I have soapmaking skill? I want my druid to make herbal soaps and ointments.

DM: Fine, put it down as soaps and lotions. It will let you make minor non-magical lotions to help healing later on.

1st Player: Ooh a 10ft ladder is only 3cp. I think I'll get one.

4th Player (Me): What are you going to do with a 10ft ladder?

1st Player: It might come in handy.

4th Player: I can hear it now, a guardsman calling out "Stop him! The Albino Elf with the 10ft ladder!"

1st Player: Fine, well your smith will be pretty obvious carring around an anvil all the time.

4th Player: He doesn't have to carry an anvil all the time, the book says he can make weapons with just raw materials, artisan's tools, and a fire.

DM: You can't make weapons without an Anvil.

4th Player: well, I probably have a small "traveling anvil" in my artisan's tools.

DM: Well, ok, but you'll only be able to make small stuff like daggers and arrows on the traveling anvil.

4th Player: Fine.


----------



## Breakstone (Mar 13, 2002)

Sounds like fun!

Be sure to keep us updated!


----------



## Darklone (Mar 13, 2002)

*Uhoh*

- Can I have a dragon mount?
- I want a magical sword that talks!
- I want a special ring!
- Ya know I had this idea late last night,... Can I play a drow who fights with two scimitars and is good... ya know... escaped the Underdark and so ... pursued by his siblings and stuff?


----------



## Speaks With Stone (Mar 13, 2002)

That is just precious.   

Having introduced lots of newbies to roleplaying, that brings up lots of fond memories.  The memories are fond, the moments were irritating as hell.

Even better, I recently introduced my 5 year old son to roleplaying.  I let him make a werewolf in the WW system.  It's so funny to see how he does things (and later at bedtime he tells me that he's scared himself and he can't sleep).

I'll say, "How are you going to track the bad monster?"

He'll say, "I know where he lives.  He used to live in the house next to my parents."

I'll say, "No.  He never did.  And your parents were wolves.  They didn't live in a house."

He'll say, "Then I'll just go look behind a tree.  Bad guys always hide behind trees."

And on it goes.  

I look forward to seeing the adventure of the ladder carrying soapmakers.


----------



## Darklone (Mar 14, 2002)

*Ladders*

*chuckle* Nice kid, Speaks!

That ladder thing... A rogue in my group was hunted in a crowded city, ran into a dead end where some guys were working. He stopped, grabbed a ladder and put some dirt on his red hair and walked out of the street again. It worked and he got away... 

Jokes since then:
- If you need to get away, bring your ladder with ya... 
- With a ladder he wouldn't have been caught!
- Can't I parry that critical hit with my ladder? I got one on my backpack!


----------



## Lela (Mar 16, 2002)

Speaks With Stone said:
			
		

> *That is just precious.
> 
> Having introduced lots of newbies to roleplaying, that brings up lots of fond memories.  The memories are fond, the moments were irritating as hell.
> 
> ...




DANG!  Now, I'm looking forward to starting my kids in DnD (don't have any right now, but a guy can dream).  I'll want a video camera for this one.  We'll laugh for years over it.


----------



## Speaks With Stone (Mar 21, 2002)

*[Off topic apology]*

While waiting for the next installment, I thought I'd mention that the campaign of Nick the Werewolf has come to an end.  Apparently, he's been scaring himself and having bad dreams.

Instead, we're going to play Changeling.  He wants to be a Satyr.  (I am so not letting Grandma hear about this).


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Apr 30, 2002)

We finally played, write-up coming soon.

By the way the DM is heavy on the house rules, so if some things don't seem to fit it is the DM's fault not mine.


----------



## Cyronax (Apr 30, 2002)

Sounds mildly better than the time I got my parents to play HeroQuest with me and my little brother back in high school. I was the GM equivalent, and I still remember my dad saying, "This makes no sense. Where do these wandering monsters actually come from?"

Looking forward to more,
C.I.D.


----------



## el-remmen (Apr 30, 2002)

More more!

This is so great!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 2, 2002)

*Rude Awakenings, part I*

Kontmor had finished his apprenticeship as a weapon-smith. He decided to leave the mountains to seek his fortune as a journeyman in the elven lands. His blades sold well there (elves are known for their love of blades), but he found that he missed having stone overhead. Elven homes seemed much to flimsy. 

On the way to the village of XXXXX he came across a standing stone in the woods. The stone was narrow at the base and wide at the top. To the human eye it might seem like the stone would fall over easily, but Kontmor could tell it had stood centuries and wasn’t likely to fall any time soon. He decided this was a good place to stop for a break. He removed his pack, sat at the base of the stone, and promptly fell asleep.

He woke to a woman chastising him. “What are you doing here? You cannot camp here. Who are you? Do you have no respect for Lady Nature’s grove?” He opened his eyes to see a young elven woman in a homespun cloak over animal hides (at least he though she was young, it’s so tough to tell with elves.) “Well, are you going to answer me?” she asked.

“I am just sleeping here. I doubt I am hurting the stone. It was the best sleep I have had in many days,” he answered.

“So you think you can set up camp on the Lady’s sacred ground, make a campfire, you probably planned on carving your initials into the stone,” she accused.

“I started no fire.” he replied, “I only stopped briefly to rest.”

“Then what is that?” the elf pointed to some ashes with rocks placed around them.

“I did not make that,” the dwarf responded.

“Then who did?” she asked with suspicion.

“I do not know. It was not I. All I did was sit beneath this Kudestan Stone and sleep,” he said. 

“What did you call it?”

“ A Kudestan Stone. Kudestan is Moradin’s mischievous son, Gem-hider and Stone-placer...”

“It was put here by Lady Nature to stand watch over her sacred grove,” she interrupted. “Which you should treat with more respect.”

“If I clean up the campfire, which I did not make, will you let me be?” he asked.

“We will see,” She answered.

Kontmor went to pick the rocks around the ashes. The elven woman examined the spot where he had been sitting to make sure he had not marked the standing stone. She stopped, “Did you hear something?” she asked.

The dwarf paused to listen, “No, I do not hear anything.”

“Well I did.” She picked up her bow and looked around the clearing’s perimeter. Spotting something she notched an arrow and fired.

Meanwhile...


----------



## Darklone (May 3, 2002)

*Welcome to our waging and betting grove *

What is it? Goblins? Orcs? Kobolds? Ogres coming back to their grill party? Or is it... an albino elf with a 10ft ladder?


----------



## Lela (May 3, 2002)

Hay, MW, I'm loving this.  And keep posting those little tid-bits--they're precious!

Waiting for more.


----------



## Cyronax (May 9, 2002)

Bumping this story! I want more


----------

